# 2012 Election - All Night Long :)



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Let us know how you're holding up, which drinking games you're playing, if your guy is winning!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama..


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm working, but waiting for the Ohio polls to close


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll probably go to bed not long after I get my kids to bed as I don't expect we'll know tonight who won thanks to Ohio.  But my daughter and I will be watching things come in as I rock her to sleep.  It'll be impossible to be too upset over anything while I'm holding my little girl.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

jillian said:


> I'm working, but waiting for the Ohio polls to close



They close at 7:30.  I drove by the board of elections on my way home and they are busy.

Did you vote at your regular polling place?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> I'll probably go to bed not long after I get my kids to bed as I don't expect we'll know tonight who won thanks to Ohio.  But my daughter and I will be watching things come in as I rock her to sleep.  It'll be impossible to be too upset over anything while I'm holding my little girl.



Aww.  I remember rocking my daughter to sleep long ago, how sweet a time is that.


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working, but waiting for the Ohio polls to close
> ...



I just saw that about the 7:30 close. We close at 9. 

I've been following the political chatter on twitter in the meantime.

We voted at 6 this morning in our regular polling place.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 6, 2012)

turnout at my polling place was heavy as I've ever seen it.


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> I'll probably go to bed not long after I get my kids to bed as I don't expect we'll know tonight who won thanks to Ohio.  But my daughter and I will be watching things come in as I rock her to sleep.  It'll be impossible to be too upset over anything while I'm holding my little girl.



I love that.


----------



## George Costanza (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy to join in with two of my most favorite posters here on this thread . . . 

A special, spaghetti dinner awaits tonight with crisp salad, butter/garlic french bread, glasses of cold milk and, of course, ginger snaps for desert - all in front of  the HD screen as the Fate of Our Nation plays out before our bemused eyes.

I am looking forward to it!

Drinking games?  Every time some pundit says something stupid, bottoms up!  How's that?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably go to bed not long after I get my kids to bed as I don't expect we'll know tonight who won thanks to Ohio.  But my daughter and I will be watching things come in as I rock her to sleep.  It'll be impossible to be too upset over anything while I'm holding my little girl.
> ...



It does not get better.  I miss rocking my son to sleep but he's already grown up too much for that.  They grow too fast.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> Happy to join in with two of my most favorite posters here on this thread . . .
> 
> A special, spaghetti dinner awaits tonight with crisp salad, butter/garlic french bread, glasses of cold milk and, of course, ginger snaps for desert - all in front of  the HD screen as the Fate of Our Nation plays out before our bemused eyes.
> 
> ...



Spaghetti sounds good.  My boyfriend gets home at 8:30 so I just made a cheeseburger, he eats at work.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> Happy to join in with two of my most favorite posters here on this thread . . .
> 
> A special, spaghetti dinner awaits tonight with crisp salad, butter/garlic french bread, glasses of cold milk and, of course, ginger snaps for desert - all in front of  the HD screen as the Fate of Our Nation plays out before our bemused eyes.
> 
> ...



Christal Ball was saying drink everytime you hear too close to call.


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 6, 2012)

George Costanza said:


> Happy to join in with two of my most favorite posters here on this thread . . .
> 
> A special, spaghetti dinner awaits tonight with crisp salad, butter/garlic french bread, glasses of cold milk and, of course, ginger snaps for desert - all in front of  the HD screen as the Fate of Our Nation plays out before our bemused eyes.
> 
> ...



You are not going to last very long at that rate


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

I doubt I will stay up, it'll be a fun surprise in the am


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

28 Fantastic Songs to play at an Election Night Party:


1.Fortunate Son  Credence Clearwater Revival
 2.A Change is Gonna Come  Sam Cooke
 3.Whats Goin On  Marvin Gaye
 4.Imagine  John Lennon
 5.We didnt Start the Fire  Billy Joel
 6.Sunday Bloody Sunday  U2
 7.Redemption Song  Bob Marley
 8.Sympathy for the Devil  Rolling Stones
 9.The Times They Are A-Changing  Bob Dylan
 10. All Along the Watchtower  Jimi Hendrix
 11.Rockin in the Free World  Neil Young
 12. (Whats so Funny Bout) Peace, Love and Understanding  Nick Lowe
 13.Taxman  The Beatles
 14. Beds are Burning  Midnight Oil
 15.Devil Inside  INXS
 16. This Land is Your Land  Woody Guthrie
 17.For What Its Worth  Buffalo Springfield
 18.Born in the U.S.A.- Bruce Springsteen
 19.The Star-Spangled Banner  Jimi Hendrix
 20.God Bless the USA  Lee Greenwood
 21.Beautiful Day  U2
 22.I Aint Marching Anymore  Phil Ochs
 23.Where Have all the Flowers Gone  Pete Seeger
 24.Country Roads  John Denver
 25. Turn, Turn, Turn (To Everything There is a Season)  The Byrds
 26.Freedom  The Isley Brothers
 27.My Country Tis Of Thee  Crosby & Nash
 28.War (What Is It Good For)  War

28 Songs to Play at an Election Night Party | mevsthehouse.com


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I doubt I will stay up, it'll be a fun surprise in the am



Well hang out here awhile.  Let us know what you're up to.


----------



## dblack (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd put this somewhere the top of that songlist:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h27HRNm_r4U]Everybody Knows (leonard Cohen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Nov 6, 2012)

I think I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## George Costanza (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I doubt I will stay up, it'll be a fun surprise in the am



That's probably how long we will all have to wait anyway - if then.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Six states closing at 7:00pm.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Let us know how you're holding up, which drinking games you're playing, if your guy is winning!



I won't be surprised if it's a week or two before we know who won.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know how you're holding up, which drinking games you're playing, if your guy is winning!
> ...



Oh don't say that, that would be sucky.


----------



## Amazed (Nov 6, 2012)

Indiana is a pick up for Repubs


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yes, I know it would be sucky.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Vermont to Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2012)

7:00 results are in

Romney takes Kentucky and Indiana
Obama takes Vermont


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Kentucky to romney


----------



## jan (Nov 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyQVjGdJ60g]Lionel Richie All night Long - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 7:00 results are in
> 
> Romney takes Kentucky and Indiana
> Obama takes Vermont



Vermont is small - but SANE.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0tNGmS6POk&feature=related]Donny & Marie Osmond - "Winning Combination" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm here!
I think my drinkin' word should be..........    Pennsylvania.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Eek, I hope Ohio doesn't hold up the nation. I don't want to be this years Florida.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



True dat... but not a surprise, eh?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

I like the idea of making tonight a musical!  Miss Sarah G ROCKS!!  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VimX588RgE]come together - Aerosmith *RARE* **Official Video** - YouTube[/ame]
_"Turn it up!"_


----------



## Amazed (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Eek, I hope Ohio doesn't hold up the nation. I don't want to be this years Florida.



We will hold you personally responsible Amy.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> I like the idea of making tonight a musical!  Miss Sarah G ROCKS!!
> come together - Aerosmith *RARE* **Official Video** - YouTube
> _"Turn it up!"_



I like it!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

A drinking word game political musical...  Hollywood can't be too far behind.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Amazed said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Eek, I hope Ohio doesn't hold up the nation. I don't want to be this years Florida.
> ...



Ha!

I voted absentee! I've already been counted


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Ohio too close to call.  Bullshit.  Comon fools.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Virgina not looking good for Obama


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

I love seeing the kids in the audience singing along "Toys... toys... toys... in the attic!"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7ZVKCWqtCM]Aerosmith Toys in the attic LIVE (You gotta move 2004) - YouTube[/ame]
It's how I survived Campaign 2012.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

1.8 million early votes in Ohio!


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

South Carolina for Romney


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh shit...
That's right...​
The ELECTION!  


Are we winning?  Whoever 'we' are?  




  I hope that the US Marines are still on our side... whoever 'we' are.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> Oh shit...
> That's right...​
> The ELECTION!
> 
> ...



Everything is too close to call.  Carry on, Joe.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Virgina really REALLY not looking good for Obama.


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Virgina really REALLY not looking good for Obama.






(sorry, gloating)


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shit...
> ...



That I can do, Miss Sarah...  That I can do!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2012)

Georgia goes to Romney

Everything playing to predictions so far


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

OBAMAGIRL2012 said:


> And I am one  I doubt I'll be able to sleep until I know Obama has won!!!



Drinking helps.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kAJOSCyTB0]Barenaked Ladies - Alcohol - YouTube[/ame]
Don't look t me in that tone of voice!
"Bare Naked Ladies" is the name of the band, and life truly is a musical.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> OBAMAGIRL2012 said:
> 
> 
> > And I am one  I doubt I'll be able to sleep until I know Obama has won!!!
> ...



Count me in. I'm drinking tonight.

Anyway. Wow, Florida is very, very close, with a good portion reported. We may still not know the answer tomorrow morning.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Switching from rum and ABC News to beer and PBS...

I can't handle *too* much excitement at my age.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Angus King won a senate seat in Maine, he's an Inde, Democrat friendly.  That's 2 Indes in the senate.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Angus King won a senate seat in Maine, he's an Inde, Democrat friendly.  That's 2 Indes in the senate.



I heard that... I like the thought of independent voices in the Senate.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Nov 6, 2012)

I am here too!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Angus King won a senate seat in Maine, he's an Inde, Democrat friendly.  That's 2 Indes in the senate.
> ...



I do too, real ones.  I don't like the ones who switch just because they lost their 2 party primary.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> I am here too!



Hey Kiki!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Yay!  Bill Nelson won!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Elizabeth Warren is ahead but the race is too close to call.  She was up 4 points.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

CBS has Ohio leaning Obama


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Nov 6, 2012)

Eating edamame drinking a reisling watching fox which is the only USA news I get.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 6, 2012)

im watching The Big Bang Theory....

who wins the second they win..... meh. I would rather be having hot sex


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Nov 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> im watching The Big Bang Theory....
> 
> who wins the second they win..... meh. I would rather be having hot sex



So the big bang is foreplay?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

(D)Chris Murphy won in Conneticut.  That was a surprise win.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

syrenn said:


> im watching The Big Bang Theory....
> 
> who wins the second they win..... meh. I would rather be having hot sex



Who wouldn't?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > im watching The Big Bang Theory....
> ...



Not necessarily, but foreplay usually results in a big bang - at least for the gender that subscribes to "I got mine, now you get yourgasm."


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 6, 2012)

It's always interesting to watch which states are retarded.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Michigan to Obama.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

CBS now has Wisconsin leaning Obama


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama and Menendez won in NJ.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

FL damn near dead even.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

President Obama took Pennsylvania.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Republicans keep the house. I would love to see dems replace Pelosi.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> President Obama took Pennsylvania.



Im honestly surprised. I had it going to Mitt.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 6, 2012)

I like the trend in Senate races.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> I like the trend in Senate races.



Me too.  Wisconsin goes to Obama.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow! I really didn't see him taking Wisconsin! And FL is insanely close!


----------



## Rinata (Nov 6, 2012)

Hubs and I got an extra large pizza to watch the returns. I was able to get down only one piece. I'm too excited to eat!!! And that's weird. I'll be able to eat pizza on my death bed!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Both Romney and Ryan lost their states.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

My Sherrod held his senate seat.  Yayyy.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

I voted for Brown, good for him.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP9cfQx2OZY]The Good, the Bad & the Ugly Finale - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

CBS calls it for warren! 

Tonight is already full of surprises for me.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

That Teaparty doof Mourdock lost.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

It seems that the Tea party has pretty much blown its wad, so to say.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Proving that obstructionism only carries so far....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> It seems that the Tea party has pretty much blown its wad, so to say.



We can only hope.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

77% of people voted early in Colorado, and almost 2 million early votes in Ohio!  voter turnout looks much higher than I expected.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a good night. If Obama wins Ohio, Romney has no path.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> This is a good night. If Obama wins Ohio, Romney has no path.



They are talking about Obama taking Florida right now.  They're saying the Democratic counties haven't been counted yet and if he wins Florida, Romney has no path to 270.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 6, 2012)

If he wins here......it will be a landslide.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> If he wins here......it will be a landslide.



Oh yeah, you're in Florida.  Did you do early voting?


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 6, 2012)

The walls are closing in on Romney.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

Guess what, Romney took Utah.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

CBS has Nevada leaning Obama


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Guess what, Romney took Utah.



No surprise there.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

PBS just said 68% of FL reporting:  50/50


----------



## Toro (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama wins NH. 

It looks like he's going to win FL too.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 6, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > If he wins here......it will be a landslide.
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Toro (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> PBS just said 68% of FL reporting:  50/50



CNN has 86% of FL reporting, with Dade and Broward still having a big chunk to come, and Obama leading by 40k.


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like the senate stays blue.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2012)

The winner's speeches are starting.


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Looks like the senate stays blue.



and then some


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2012)

Starting to look worst case for Romney

Florida should not be this close and all the other swing states are falling in the Obama column


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Good NIGHT the republican thread is depressing!


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Iowa now leaning Obama. Sheesh Romney not looking good.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Toro said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > PBS just said 68% of FL reporting:  50/50
> ...



I guess the next step is to find a fat lady with a decent voice...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q60fA9btksc]The Fat Lady Sings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm now watching Fox news just to see characters like Sarah Palin give sad panda interviews about results thus far.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Starting to look worst case for Romney
> 
> Florida should not be this close and all the other swing states are falling in the Obama column



I don't know, Bud... You should see how all the Golden Girls Gone Wild have been eyeballing the little Catholic dude holding Romney's spit bucket.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Shogun said:


> I'm now watching Fox news just to see characters like Sarah Palin give sad panda interviews about results thus far.



​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> Good NIGHT the republican thread is depressing!




Where is that?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Good NIGHT the republican thread is depressing!
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/election-forums/260533-state-by-state-results-16.html#post6293342


----------



## Pasco08 (Nov 6, 2012)

Florida looking good for Obama so far


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

PBS is discussing the large non-Cuban Hispanic turnout for Obama in Miami-Dade.

I'm thrilled at the nationwide turn out!


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 6, 2012)

Minnesota goes to Obama


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> PBS is discussing the large non-Cuban Hispanic turnout for Obama in Miami-Dade.
> 
> I'm thrilled at the nationwide turn out!




Illegals voted too?    Oh ok


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

That's pretty fucking cynical, even for someone who's giving up and moving to Europe.

Good luck with that attitude Kiddo... I hope you're young.


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I'm not moving to Europe! I am happy in Australia!

I only said instead to visiting America I will visit Europe!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 6, 2012)

Watching MSNBC coverage at RNC event. The big screen there is locked on FOX. Wonder why?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

Apparently, there's still a remote pathway to 269 - 269.  

On the other hand, that's an incredibly sexy number to signify a tied up, bitch-slappin' battle for the Whitehouse in Monster Trucks, which I believe the Constitution calls for.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLGv0Bg0cm0]Monster Jam Path Of Destruction FDNY & Inferno Duel Freestyle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

skye said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Can I still hope you're young?


----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 6, 2012)

PBS just posted a 275 - 203 victory dressed in blue.

We'll see if it holds, you can bet your ass that every vote will be counted.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2012)

Hate to say it but another big winner tonight?

Nate Silver..

  538 lives to predict another race!

Election Forecasts - FiveThirtyEight Blog - NYTimes.com

Look at those numbers..


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Hate to say it but another big winner tonight?
> 
> Nate Silver..
> 
> ...



Nate Silver is a genius!

Wow, what a night...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2012)

Women did well too.  Extremists lost.  Time for a change Rs.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2012)

Obama even won the vaginal probe state of Virginia.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 7, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Obama even won the vaginal probe state of Virginia.



Yeah, we need to get these extremist governors out next.  However he does have judges to appoint.  Wow.  I did sleep a little and it's still sinking in.

Mcconnell is acting like he is going to lay down the law with his comments.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you, Sarah G, for a great thread.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 7, 2012)

Justices! A sane person will appoint the next two or three justices.


----------

